# August 30th Edition of DBSTalk News Online



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It's been a big week here at DBSTalk.COM! Find out all what all the hoopla is about on our latest edition of the DBSTalk.COM News Update!

Join me (Scott Greczkowski) as I give you the latest DBS News

This weeks edition features not one, but two segments with DBSTalk.COM founder Chris Blount!

We hope you enjoy this episode! We aim to be your #1 Forum on the Internet!

Please select your video format below
Windows Media Player - Broadband 
Windows Media - Dial Up Modem

(Notice to people who are using RealVideo - I have changed the encoding method from RealVideo 8 to RealVideo G2 format. WebTV users SHOULD be able to view this version)

RealVideo - Broadband 
RealVideo - Dial Up Modem

Thanks for choosing DBSTalk.COM as your source for all things DBS!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to Tony!

_That ought'a make people want to watch the news segment_


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Made me look! 

I'm flattered! Thanks.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That was the best one yet, guys! Very, very well done!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We not doing too bad for a show with no budget. 

It does not look like it was filmed in my bedrooom does it?


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

Bravo Zulo... Well Done!


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

Hmmm, fat fingers I guess... anyway, Bravo Zulu!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The vid was definitely not Tango Uniform.  Great show.

Your scene transitions look good, but try using cut-to rather than an A-B fade for a tighter '2-camera' show. My .o2


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Any chance of dancing girls on next video? Oops! Maybe thats for the Gold Forum.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *The vid was definitely not Tango Uniform.  Great show.
> 
> Your scene transitions look good, but try using cut-to rather than an A-B fade for a tighter '2-camera' show. My .o2  *


Thanks for the input Nick. I think we will get better with time. I was in video production many years back but I specialized in music videos. Never have done a news broadcasts so this should be fun.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Great choice for User of The Week! And 1000 members wow!


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Good show! My only suggestion is to
match the sound levels for all of the
segments. Chris was much louder
than Scott.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

You guys amaze me. Well done.

lestere, what was (is) your designator? AD34.


----------



## The Tophinator (May 13, 2002)

WoW! much better! now I look forward to see what you have in store next week. You have allready surpassed the charliechats


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Good job. Wasn't expecting to hear my name mentioned, though.


----------



## stugil (Apr 24, 2002)

Hello,

Can a transcript be linked on line for those of us 
who can't get the video ,due to work blocking this 
sort of thing.
thanks


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry at this time transcripts are not available of the videos.

However if someone wants to do a DBSTalk.COM News Update recap they are welcome too.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tomsoundman _
> *Any chance of dancing girls on next video? Oops! Maybe thats for the Gold Forum. *


Actually, this is a pretty good idea for you guys to do a fundraiser (one-time or perpetual). Put something really key, like a special edition, in the Gold Forum only.

It should help boost funding.....

Keep it in the spirit of the site, though, in that it should be something great to see, but shouldn't force someone to donate to get critical info (maybe just a little more timely). e.g. post the video to the Gold forum first for a day or two, then release it to the general public.

Just a thought.....


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Tophinator _
> *WoW! much better! now I look forward to see what you have in store next week. You have allready surpassed the charliechats  *


Seriously agree. These are much more informative and easier to watch.

Kudos to the production team (Scott and Chris)!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually I don't think there will be a new edition this week.

1) There is no big news to report.

2) A family friend died so tommorow night I will be attending the wake. Wednesday nights are my night to do the video.

If some big news breaks out, I will be sure to do a video as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nothing to report here either. I do have a slightly creative idea for my next "DBSTalk Insider" segment. Want to try and keep it fresh.


----------

